# Ted Gibbs



## alan jailler (Sep 16, 2005)

I would like to contact Ted Gibbs who used to live in Harris Road, Dagenham, Essex.
I sailed with him on the Beavercove in July 1959 and on the Mystic in February 1960.


----------

